# campsite



## earthship (Jul 12, 2015)

Hi, my Wife and I want to buy land near Coimbra to build our own earthship, run yoga holidays with accommodation (tipee's, pagoda's, chalet's) and also for motorhomes to camp. The land is near the lakes so fishing holidays also a possibility. How easy is it to get planning permission and any other advice is appreciated. Cheers.  PS we're British.


----------



## Speago (Jun 27, 2013)

Hi
This was a plan of ours before we moved out here. Rules vary from area to area and I don't really know the Coimbra area but have to say from the research I have done, It's not easy! We live in the Algarve where something like this is practically impossible. 

Have met lots of people doing this in the Algarve, but all are doing it illegally. That is not for us, as I think they are going to really start clamp down on this soon. 

Please don't let me put you off, as I would love to see a lot more of this type of thing happening.

Will try and dig out what info I do have and will send you some links. 

If you do a search on this forum you will find some previous posts and some good advice.

Best of luck.


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

There's a lot of people come here to try that sort of thing but very few succeed........ partly because of the bureaucracy in things like planning, pollution and tax/SS payments etc and (presumably) partly because there's not a helluva demand for that type of holiday and what there is, doesn't give much of a profit margin. 

(IMO) the easiest part of your proposed project will be buying rarely used 2nd hand yurts and the reason that'll be easy will be because the seller has tried what you want to do and failed to make a success of it.


----------



## BodgieMcBodge (Mar 8, 2013)

Hi, Not very original but worth a punt as you may succeed where others have failed. Would like to read your business plan on how you will get yoga/camping/fishing to pay for 52 weeks a year when the already established locals are struggling. Though it is not available via this link here is the result of a serious, organised and licenced but failed attempt of river view yoga holiday business which we looked at quite recently. Good luck.

7 Bed House for sale in Ferreira do Zêzere, Santarém, Portugal - AP1517518 | A Place in the Sun

There are people living the alternative, yurt/shed/caravan/tent lifestyle here but mainly not trying to run their lifestyle as a business.


----------



## Mattskii (Oct 28, 2009)

It is what we came here to do but it is complicated. To build on land it must be classed as Urban - or something like that - not rustic or farming land (I can't think of a better word, but there are classifications of land types and their acceptable uses) 

The problem we had finding land big enough to build an earth ship (And we found a few excellent options) was that they were all all classed as rustica, or land to be used for growing. You would have to apply to have the classification changed, and I was advised that was a nightmare best not approached. 

Of course the cost of Urban land is significantly higher than that of other types of land.

You need to check the classification of the land you are purchasing to see if you will have permission to A - build anything on it, or B - run a business on it IE Motorhomes. (As a motorhomer, I love this idea!  )

So I would get that looked at as your very first step. 

We are only 45 minutes from Coimbra. We are trying to raise money to purchase some ruins adjacent us to do exactly what you are planning. Send me a PM if you are interested in visiting to see what other options are out there, you would be welcome!


----------



## Pablo91 (Jan 30, 2013)

I know a legalized camping field (I believe) which is for sale, near the Albufeira do Castelo de Bode, I think it is possession of a Dutch couple. Will be considered positive in bringing their clients from abroad and not seek Portuguese who hardly have interest in those fields.

When available, Regards


----------



## Maggy Crawford (Sep 18, 2010)

The first question must be "why are they selling?"


----------



## Speago (Jun 27, 2013)

Land with permission for camping near Albufeira would be worth a fortune.. Lots of people with illegal campsites will tell you they are legal. If you are seriously considering this, be VERY careful!!!


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

This is not meant to be any kind of a criticism of Pablo, CdbJ, the house or owners in the link he published etc but one needs to be aware that there is a certain Dutchman in that area that (allegedly) has a very shady past and a long history of ripping people off by selling them land that isn't his to sell, building on land he has no permission to build on, selling houses that have no permission to be there and claiming land as his when it isn't etc etc etc and I understand there are several court cases going on about these matters.

I'm certainly not suggesting this is or isn't the same guy but I'd recommend a degree of cautious investigation before committing to anything.


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

Pablo

I'm certainly not going to name names when legal cases have yet to be settled but as you live in the town and presumably know some of the ex pats there, I'm sure you won't have a lot of difficulty in finding out who I'm referring to. 

Far be it from me to suggest this case is connected but I understand it has been alleged that a number of wooden houses overlooking the lake might have possibly been erected without planning permission some years ago and consequently do not have any kosher services connected and that there are several cases relating to that and other matters going through the courts now.


----------



## Pablo91 (Jan 30, 2013)

I heard the Almegue the project, which I understand was stopped some years, but I understand it would be resolution in court and was told would now proceed, since the problem was with the municipality, but also just heard some rumors but I do not know what is and is not true, however as noted and well is important to be aware. As for the house in question that showed will have nothing with this project because it is something in a distant zone.

Regards and another time thank you!


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

As I said previously, I'm not suggesting the house in question is related to the same Dutchman just that a degree of caution etc might be called for before making any commitment.


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

Pablo,

I'm not a moderator but looking at one of your earlier posts, you might need to consider the rules about posting links and advertising before you get a telling off or worse.


----------



## Mattskii (Oct 28, 2009)

Just stumbled across this and thought of this thread. 

Lots of legal stuff about classification and operation of camp sites:

Associação Autocaravanista de Portugal - CPA - Informação legislativa

Enjoy!


----------

